# 8 WEEK PUPPY but only 3 LBS



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome!

Can you post a picture of your little girl?


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

Here are her pictures!


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> Can you post a picture of your little girl?


 Yes! Just posted them!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A typical 8 wk old puppy poops 3-4 times a day, pees uncountable times, and weighs usually well over 10-12 pounds. She needs to be dewormed every two weeks, and fed a high quality food. I hope she makes it, 3# is what my puppies weigh by 2 weeks old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

undalwis said:


> Yes! Just posted them!


Thank you!

She sure is cute, but tiny. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

cute little bugger! If the vet says she is healthy ... well they have put hands on the pup so think they should know best. I'm grateful you took her in but at this point as long as she is healthy I wouldn't worry, just enjoy the journey. 
I am curious why she only poops once a day. Most pups poop at least as often as they eat. If it makes you feel better order a DNA test and see if she's mixed with a smaller breed or if she isn't really 8 weeks old?? Either way I hope you will continue to post pics to document her growth!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Quick question for you. Did you discuss the flea/tick problem with the vet? Did the vet treat her for tapeworms?? If you have fleas you will also have tapeworms, don't waste your money on testing for them, it's just a fact and will need to be treated. But Robin is correct to treat for round & hooks but you can't treat all 3 at the same time. That's a lot for even a full size pup.


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> A typical 8 wk old puppy poops 3-4 times a day, pees uncountable times, and weighs usually well over 10-12 pounds. She needs to be dewormed every two weeks, and fed a high quality food. I hope she makes it, 3# is what my puppies weigh by 2 weeks old.


Should I be feeding her a little more then since she's smaller?


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

undalwis said:


> She's a rescue puppy. Her first owner tied a USB cord around her neck and dragged her around. She was infested with ticks/fleas, but she is now all clean! It doesn't even seem like she was hurt the way she was because she LOVES everybody in the family and plays ALL the time.
> 
> From the upward view, you can't see her ribs so she doesn't seem malnourished or overly thin.
> 
> However, she's only 3 lbs at 8 weeks old. They say the smallest Golden Retriever at 8 weeks should be 5 lbs. Should I be worried?


At one level, I want to commend you for taking in the rescue and working to do the right thing(s) for her.

At another level, and I am perfectly open to taking shots from anyone who thinks I'm being a bit of a jerk (heck, even I think I might be a bit of a jerk for bringing these questions up 😟)...

It doesn't sound like you work with the rescue, so how in the world does a legitimate rescue organization re-home an 8wk old puppy that seems to have existing health issues. At the minimum, shouldn't the rescue have worked to identify these issues and started treatment? And, informed the new owner of the issues and ongoing treatment that needs to be followed through on?

There is a _*website with a growth chart for female golden puppies*_, and their chart indicates an average weight of 10lbs at 8wks. The minimum of the range is 5lbs.

Color me overly cautious (or, if you prefer, "_somewhat of a jerk_"), but something does ring true about this whole situation. If I were the OP, I'd have a lot more questions for the rescue.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

undalwis said:


> Should I be feeding her a little more then since she's smaller?


At 3 lbs her little tummy can only hold so much at a time. Does she have all her puppy teeth to be able to eat dry kibble? Since I don't know what or how much you are already feeding ... I suggest 3 meals a day of a quality puppy food like Proplan focus puppy food and as much as she wants but don't just leave the bowl down to graze on. She will stop when she is full, then take up the bowl after each meal. Lots of fresh water  
There is always the chance she is not all golden and may never be a 60 lb dog. All you can do is work with what you have. Provide good food, proper vet care will give her the best chance of being all she can be.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

SoCalEngr said:


> At one level, I want to commend you for taking in the rescue and working to do the right thing(s) for her.
> 
> At another level, and I am perfectly open to taking shots from anyone who thinks I'm being a bit of a jerk (heck, even I think I might be a bit of a jerk for bringing these questions up 😟)...
> 
> ...


I didn't get the impression she was working with a rescue. I believe she said the vets told her the pup was all golden... but I've been wrong before. Honestly at this point does it matter how she got where she is? The pup is adorable, no longer has parasites... well at least on the outside and she seems to be doing a really great job saving this pup.


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> At one level, I want to commend you for taking in the rescue and working to do the right thing(s) for her.
> 
> At another level, and I am perfectly open to taking shots from anyone who thinks I'm being a bit of a jerk (heck, even I think I might be a bit of a jerk for bringing these questions up 😟)...
> 
> ...


You're not a jerk! I meant rescue puppy as in I convinced the horrible owner to give me her because she was just so filthy and scared. I rather have her loved, so I rescued her myself. I've had her dewormed, she's had her first vaccine, and I take her in every 2 weeks for routine checks. Better safe than sorry.

I'm being cautious with vet appointments, monitoring the quality of food I am giving her, and whatnot and regardless of what the health issues are, I am willing to work/pay for it. I'm working at this blind in a sense since there is no third party in between me and the previous owner (even though he's the jerk for treating her like that and shouldn't even be called an owner)!


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> At 3 lbs her little tummy can only hold so much at a time. Does she have all her puppy teeth to be able to eat dry kibble? Since I don't know what or how much you are already feeding ... I suggest 3 meals a day of a quality puppy food like Proplan focus puppy food and as much as she wants but don't just leave the bowl down to graze on. She will stop when she is full, then take up the bowl after each meal. Lots of fresh water
> There is always the chance she is not all golden and may never be a 60 lb dog. All you can do is work with what you have. Provide good food, proper vet care will give her the best chance of being all she can be.


You are so sweet! Thank you for taking the time to reply! She has all her baby teeth, which is why I think she is at 8 weeks already! However, I'm not feeding her kibble because my first dog was so sick with kibble. I am feeding her Darwin's Pet (which the vet approved for her). But since she's small, I am lightly cooking the meet for about 8 - 12 min just to mask the scent of the rawness. Eventually, when she's bigger, I'll slowly transition to maybe all raw (but it depends on what her vet says and if her vet gives me the okay)!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> I didn't get the impression she was working with a rescue. I believe she said the vets told her the pup was all golden... but I've been wrong before. Honestly at this point does it matter how she got where she is? The pup is adorable, no longer has parasites... well at least on the outside and she seems to be doing a really great job saving this pup.


Like I said, I'm open to being considered a jerk for raising the question. Because, yes, the pup is adorable.

But...

How this puppy got to where she is may make a difference. I have first-hand knowledge of a dog who was mistreated as a puppy. Later in life, it almost cost the dog her life when she was anesthetized for what should have been a simple procedure. Turns out, some of her internal organs had not developed properly and were unable to deal with what should have been a correct dosage of anesthesia for her size/weight.

Excerpts from the original post

I just got a Golden Retriever puppy.
The multiple vets we've gone to...
She's a rescue puppy. Her first owner tied a USB cord around her neck and dragged her around.
She was infested with ticks/fleas, but she is now all clean!
From the upward view, you can't see her ribs so she doesn't seem malnourished or overly thin.
However, she's only 3 lbs at 8 weeks old.
I am not trying to throw shade at the OP. I'm observing that that's a heck-of-a-lot to go through in the first 8 weeks, and I'd be very concerned that there's "more to come". No shade, just some extra concern based on what's been said about this puppy's history...and a thought that there's some serious health checks in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would make sure the vet checked her for coccidia. In my experience (40+ years in Goldens), I have seen coccidia make some very small puppies. Very often, that is their only symptom. Once treated, they very quickly begin to catch up in growth.

The first time I saw this was in an entire litter. It was the first litter I had seen, and I was going with my friend, who was an experienced breeder. We were admiring the sleeping puppies when one yawned, barked, got up and walked a foot or so away. My friend gasped-the puppies were so small she thought they were around 10-14 days old. Instead, they were almost 5 weeks old. The whole litter had coccidia. Once treated, they gained weight rapidly.

The second time was in a pet store. I was there with my 12 week old puppy and was shocked to see someone with a puppy I assumed was maybe 7 weeks old. In talking with the owner, I found out the puppy was from a very nice kennel, and was 14 weeks old. My girl was easily twice his size, and she wasn’t a huge girl by any means. I asked about coccidia and yes, he had just been diagnosed and was on treatment.

It could be giardia or something else (liver comes to mind but very rare) but worth looking into.


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

Tahnee GR said:


> I would make sure the vet checked her for coccidia. In my experience (40+ years in Goldens), I have seen coccidia make some very small puppies. Very often, that is their only symptom. Once treated, they very quickly begin to catch up in growth.
> 
> The first time I saw this was in an entire litter. It was the first litter I had seen, and I was going with my friend, who was an experienced breeder. We were admiring the sleeping puppies when one yawned, barked, got up and walked a foot or so away. My friend gasped-the puppies were so small she thought they were around 10-14 days old. Instead, they were almost 5 weeks old. The whole litter had coccidia. Once treated, they gained weight rapidly.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I will ask the vet!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, make sure you are feeding her enough. At 8 weeks of age, my puppies are eating 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cups of Large Breed puppy per day. My adults eat between 2-3 cups of kibble per day. Baby puppies are eating and growing machines!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

First, I agree with what Robin (Prism) said, and what Linda (Tahnee) said about coccidia.

I have a litter right now that is 3 weeks, 5 days old. The puppies weigh between 5.5 - 6.25 pounds each. By the time they go home at 8 weeks, I expect they will weigh between 12-15 lbs. apiece. So to have a 3 lb. puppy at 8 weeks....geesh. Looking at your photos, I wonder if she is full Golden. Judging by her head and eyes, she looks like she might be mixed with a small dog. Is that possible? And my spouse was wondering if maybe she's not yet 8 weeks old. How do you know she's 8 weeks? Here are what a couple of typical 8-week, pure bred, female, "pet quality" Golden puppies look like:

















Besides being small, yours looks like she has a more delicate dog in her, perhaps even a toy breed. I'm not sure how most vets would even know if you had a pure bred Golden puppy. They see a lot of different puppies, but generally they are not experts on Goldens.

As for food, if we're treating this girl like a pure Golden puppy, I'd just feed her as much as she will eat, right now. I'd feed her 4x/day for now, and let her eat her fill each time, then pick it up when she's done. If she's a pure Golden, she's dangerously small. Put some weight on her, so long as she doesn't get fat. She's fat if you can't feel her rib cage. Ultimately, her genetics will determine her size. But for a Golden, she looks like she needs my covid-19 lockdown diet of Oreos, ice cream, Pringles, and binging old TV shows. (Did I say that out loud?)

Bless you and thank you for saving this little soul from such a horrible predicament, and for loving her and taking such good care of her. Whatever you said to get that guy to surrender his puppy to you, good for you. Now that little girl has a chance at a great life. You get my August big heart award, for sure.


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> First, I agree with what Robin (Prism) said, and what Linda (Tahnee) said about coccidia.
> 
> I have a litter right now that is 3 weeks, 5 days old. The puppies weigh between 5.5 - 6.25 pounds each. By the time they go home at 8 weeks, I expect they will weigh between 12-15 lbs. apiece. So to have a 3 lb. puppy at 8 weeks....geesh. Looking at your photos, I wonder if she is full Golden. Judging by her head and eyes, she looks like she might be mixed with a small dog. Is that possible? And my spouse was wondering if maybe she's not yet 8 weeks old. How do you know she's 8 weeks? Here are what a couple of typical 8-week, pure bred, female, "pet quality" Golden puppies look like:
> 
> ...


All of her baby teeth are in, so that's why I believe she maybe around the 8wk mark!

So, I think she's a mix too! Truth is, I don't need her to be purebred whatsoever! I love Golden Retrievers, but I love dogs in general. I just wanted to give her a home, but just in case something is wrong, I wanted to know! I got the fastest vet appointment I could and we'll be taking her in on Monday! Hope she's okay!

Would you still feed her a lot if she's a really good eater? Because she will eat until she dies if I do! She goes crazy for food and will try to eat anything in sight!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Raw food is not meant to be lightly cooked. Cooked diets and raw diets have to be formulated in different ways, so you could definitely be doing more harm than good. I'm not a fan of Darwin's due to prior quality control/sanitation issues with the company, but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would feed her 4 times a day too. And let her eat what she'll eat.
There is no reason to cook the raw food, it's not raw if it is cooked, right? and besides deworming and a coccidia test, which is notorious for being inaccurate so you want to treat regardless probably, I'd worry about a *shunt.* The size is just not normal. Puppies get their teeth pretty early, all of them are in by the time they're a month old or so. Your puppy does not look like a healthy 4 week old puppy either, so it would be hard to judge whether it is a GR pup at this point and vets are not breed experts especially @ baby age so maybe she's not a Golden.... if she were mixed w something small and delicate it'd explain her size. I'm concerned w pooping once a day- that is not normal.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

SoCalEngr said:


> Like I said, I'm open to being considered a jerk for raising the question. Because, yes, the pup is adorable.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Yes this is a concern for any rescue pup / dog and the main reason the GRF breeders that post get so frustrated with people who pay thousands for dogs that may have the same future as this sweet baby. Rescue people take the approach, good or bad... we are in it for the long haul. Sometimes we get our hearts broken and other times I've had the best dogs ever. This is life with a rescue, for better or worse.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

undalwis said:


> All of her baby teeth are in, so that's why I believe she maybe around the 8wk mark!
> 
> So, I think she's a mix too! Truth is, I don't need her to be purebred whatsoever! I love Golden Retrievers, but I love dogs in general. I just wanted to give her a home, but just in case something is wrong, I wanted to know! I got the fastest vet appointment I could and we'll be taking her in on Monday! Hope she's okay!
> 
> Would you still feed her a lot if she's a really good eater? Because she will eat until she dies if I do! She goes crazy for food and will try to eat anything in sight!


My comment about how I wondered if she was a mix didn't have to do with wanting a pure bred Golden, it had to do with the fact that her food and veterinary needs could be different depending on what she is. At 3 lbs., that's alarming if she's 100% Golden, but maybe not alarming if she's 1/2 Golden and 1/2 Teacup Yorkie, or some such.

Yes, I would feed her as much as she wants to eat. I just would monitor her and cut the food only if she started becoming fat/overweight, meaning you can't feel her ribs.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

undalwis said:


> You're not a jerk! I meant rescue puppy as in I convinced the horrible owner to give me her because she was just so filthy and scared. I rather have her loved, so I rescued her myself. I've had her dewormed, she's had her first vaccine, and I take her in every 2 weeks for routine checks. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> I'm being cautious with vet appointments, monitoring the quality of food I am giving her, and whatnot and regardless of what the health issues are, I am willing to work/pay for it. I'm working at this blind in a sense since there is no third party in between me and the previous owner (even though he's the jerk for treating her like that and shouldn't even be called an owner)!


Thank you for that assessment. Others may disagree (if not on this specific topic, there's many other areas to choose from ).

Others are giving you great advice, and are much better qualified to do that than I. Based on what's been posted-to-date...

You rescued the puppy from the owner
You've had her dewormed, vaccinated, and are taking her in for regular vet checks
While she looks well fed (i.e., no ribs showing), she seems rather small for a pure-bred golden (agreed)
The 8wk age is an estimate, based on the condition of her puppy teeth
Again, you've gotten great advice from others, and I won't pretend to be knowledgeable enough to participate in that arena. But...

Whatever the relationship is between you and the prior "owner", I encourage you to talk to this person and find out as much as you can about the puppy's history (i.e., date of birth, breed of sire/dam, etc.). I have to believe this information may be useful as you help this puppy.
I agree with others on one thing, she's stinkin' cute.
If you haven't already picked out a name, might I suggest "Pheonix"?
Best of luck in your current endeavors. That puppy is lucky that you came along and stepped in.


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I would feed her 4 times a day too. And let her eat what she'll eat.
> There is no reason to cook the raw food, it's not raw if it is cooked, right? and besides deworming and a coccidia test, which is notorious for being inaccurate so you want to treat regardless probably, I'd worry about a *shunt.* The size is just not normal. Puppies get their teeth pretty early, all of them are in by the time they're a month old or so. Your puppy does not look like a healthy 4 week old puppy either, so it would be hard to judge whether it is a GR pup at this point and vets are not breed experts especially @ baby age so maybe she's not a Golden.... if she were mixed w something small and delicate it'd explain her size. I'm concerned w pooping once a day- that is not normal.


Her vet asked to lightly cook the raw meat for about 8 minutes or so just to help with the smell, but for the most part, it's still raw! We have an appointment on Monday, so I'll have everything asked and checked! Thank you so much!


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> My comment about how I wondered if she was a mix didn't have to do with wanting a pure bred Golden, it had to do with the fact that her food and veterinary needs could be different depending on what she is. At 3 lbs., that's alarming if she's 100% Golden, but maybe not alarming if she's 1/2 Golden and 1/2 Teacup Yorkie, or some such.
> 
> Yes, I would feed her as much as she wants to eat. I just would monitor her and cut the food only if she started becoming fat/overweight, meaning you can't feel her ribs.


Okay, just trying to make the best out of an unknown situation until we get her to the vet on Monday! Thank you though! I'll watch for that!


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> Raw food is not meant to be lightly cooked. Cooked diets and raw diets have to be formulated in different ways, so you could definitely be doing more harm than good. I'm not a fan of Darwin's due to prior quality control/sanitation issues with the company, but that is neither here nor there.


Her vet asked to lightly cook the raw meat for about 8 minutes or so just to help with the smell, but for the most part, it's still raw!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

undalwis said:


> Her vet asked to lightly cook the raw meat for about 8 minutes or so just to help with the smell, but for the most part, it's still raw!


That's not how raw works. You're really not even supposed to put raw in the microwave to defrost - microwaving DOES kill some nutrients, which is why cooked diets have to be formulated differently than raw diets. Unless you go specifically to a veterinary nutritionist or continued their education, most general practitioners don't know that much about nutrition, let alone the difference between raw and cooked.

I was doing raw for my older dog for a long time. I'm not one to just start something without planning (too controlling for all that lol), so I went down a super deep rabbit hole and started to learn how vitamins and minerals interacted with each other and how nutrient values changed with the addition of cooked meats or raw meats and how different proteins played into it. It eventually became too much combined with work + school + job(s) so I just switched to a premade raw. I don't know everything (and don't claim to), but at the very least, I know cooking raw for 8 minutes DOES change the nutrient profile (which is definitely what you do not want when you have a small puppy on your hands).


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

undalwis said:


> Her vet asked to lightly cook the raw meat for about 8 minutes or so just to help with the smell, but for the most part, it's still raw! We have an appointment on Monday, so I'll have everything asked and checked! Thank you so much!


If it were me...I would look at a prepared raw to guarantee getting the appropriate amount of bone/meat/organs especially for a pup who is underweight. My 8 month old has been on raw since 12 weeks (as well as a kibble approved by her integrative vet) and I’ve never cooked it. Doesn’t smell either?!?! Answers Pet Food does the little “bites”, which would be good for such a small pup right now. Or even the cartons with the pate but it would require measuring it each fime. But if you’re worried about measuring the bites are 3 oz each and the patties are 8 oz each.


----------



## nmp123 (Nov 12, 2019)

undalwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Golden Retriever puppy. The multiple vets we've gone to say that she isn't mixed or doesn't seem to be. She eats well, drinks so much water, goes to the bathroom (pee) well, and poops once every day.
> 
> ...


Hi! Our golden was also 3lbs when we got her at 8 weeks and we weren’t sure if she was mixed or not but she is now a year old and 45lbs and healthy! We think she was just malnourished!


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> I would make sure the vet checked her for coccidia. In my experience (40+ years in Goldens), I have seen coccidia make some very small puppies. Very often, that is their only symptom. Once treated, they very quickly begin to catch up in growth.
> 
> The first time I saw this was in an entire litter. It was the first litter I had seen, and I was going with my friend, who was an experienced breeder. We were admiring the sleeping puppies when one yawned, barked, got up and walked a foot or so away. My friend gasped-the puppies were so small she thought they were around 10-14 days old. Instead, they were almost 5 weeks old. The whole litter had coccidia. Once treated, they gained weight rapidly.
> 
> ...


I more than agree about checking for giardia !! She's an adorable baby!! I've seen the runt of a litter be huge. Good luck with her!!


----------



## undalwis (Aug 6, 2020)

Jmcarp83 said:


> If it were me...I would look at a prepared raw to guarantee getting the appropriate amount of bone/meat/organs especially for a pup who is underweight. My 8 month old has been on raw since 12 weeks (as well as a kibble approved by her integrative vet) and I’ve never cooked it. Doesn’t smell either?!?! Answers Pet Food does the little “bites”, which would be good for such a small pup right now. Or even the cartons with the pate but it would require measuring it each fime. But if you’re worried about measuring the bites are 3 oz each and the patties are 8 oz each.





Fitz825 said:


> I more than agree about checking for giardia !! She's an adorable baby!! I've seen the runt of a litter be huge. Good luck with her!!





undalwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Golden Retriever puppy. The multiple vets we've gone to say that she isn't mixed or doesn't seem to be. She eats well, drinks so much water, goes to the bathroom (pee) well, and poops once every day.
> 
> ...



*UPDATE *She tested positive for coccidia. We will be picking up her medicine shortly and she is going on a bland diet for the time being! Thank you to everyone who helped!


----------



## TAG (Jul 26, 2020)

undalwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Golden Retriever puppy. The multiple vets we've gone to say that she isn't mixed or doesn't seem to be. She eats well, drinks so much water, goes to the bathroom (pee) well, and poops once every day.
> 
> ...


Depends. We had two goldens (English Creams) from a breeder (full bloods) and when the were 7 weeks, the female weighed 4.2 lbs and the male was 3.7 lbs at the time. The male ended up at 75 - 80 lbs in his prime and the female was 65 lbs. Our female passed away a couple of years ago at 12 and our male is still with us at over age 14.

We had another golden a number of years ago, and she was a larger puppy and taller dog. So they can vary some. She too was full blood.

Your vet will give you a good perspective on any health issues


----------



## TAG (Jul 26, 2020)

Our two when they were puppies


----------



## TAG (Jul 26, 2020)

Our two when adults


----------



## TAG (Jul 26, 2020)

This is our male who weighed 3.7 lbs when he was 7 weeks. He is now 14 yrs old.


----------



## Twilight (Oct 7, 2020)

undalwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Golden Retriever puppy. The multiple vets we've gone to say that she isn't mixed or doesn't seem to be. She eats well, drinks so much water, goes to the bathroom (pee) well, and poops once every day.
> 
> ...





undalwis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Golden Retriever puppy. The multiple vets we've gone to say that she isn't mixed or doesn't seem to be. She eats well, drinks so much water, goes to the bathroom (pee) well, and poops once every day.
> 
> ...


Hi there, all our pups we have ever bred are between 11-17 pounds at the 8 week mark. Our girl just delivered a healthy 9 pups; however; 1 pup is super tiny. She only weighed 5 ozs at birth. She is 12 days old today and is barely 14 ozs compared to her litter mates that range from 2.4-3.2 pounds. Checking her soon for shunt.
How is your pup doing now? Any updates?


----------

